# Steps to replace Thermostat Housing Assembly (1998 Altima)?



## billjau (Feb 16, 2016)

I was replacing my thermostat, and when I was attaching the Thermostat Housing Inlet (attaches to hose), I noticed one of the bolt threads was cracked. The housing inlet ended up leaking due to the loose fitting.

Now I believe I need to replace the Thermostat Housing assembly that holds the threads for the bolts for the Thermostat housing inlet (attaches to hose).

Does anyone know how much effort this takes?
What are the steps?

See part number 11061 in this page: CARR NISSAN for the part I am need to replace.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Instead of replacing the 11061 housing, just use a heli-coil thread repair kit. They are available at most auto parts stores. I've used the kits several times; they're a labor/cost saver. You'll just have to determine what bolt size is used; an M6 or M8. The torque specs: M6 - 7.5 NM, M8 - 16 to 19 MN.


----------



## billjau (Feb 16, 2016)

I should have stated that the entire thread broke off so there is nothing to screw into (no thread). Thanks in any case.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

I moved this thread to a more suitable section. 

Richard.


----------

